# Got room for 1 sat 3/9 (FWB)



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Not sure what the plan is yet. Gonna try to go out for a few AJ's if the seas allow. Pitch in a few $$ for gas. I have gear if you don't. Leaving from Brooks Bridge. PM if interested.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

HOW FAR OUT ARE YOU GOING AND DO YOU SEE ANY OF THESE OR CATCH ANY LIKE THIS?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Where are you getting bait. Or do you know. I could jot find pinfish anywhere a few weeks ago.


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Spot is filled. Chapmann, there are a few spots we grab ruby's on the way out.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Ron19 said:


> Spot is filled. Chapmann, there are a few spots we grab ruby's on the way out.


Do you catch the Rudy's over artificial structure with a sabiki . I am wondering what would be in my pinfish trap if I dropped two traps next two structure offshore for an hour or so. 
I cannot find pinfish anywhere near shore


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Chapman5011 said:


> Do you catch the Rudy's over artificial structure with a sabiki . I am wondering what would be in my pinfish trap if I dropped two traps next two structure offshore for an hour or so.
> I cannot find pinfish anywhere near shore


I have my own boat I was going out that way Friday or sat. 
Just trying to figure out how and where to get bait in the cold part of the year. I have no problem once the water warms up. Pinfish are everywhere by all the launches
Any help would be great. I have only owned my boat for a year. I have learned a lot, and caught a lot. 
Scott


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Chapman5011 said:


> I have my own boat I was going out that way Friday or sat.
> Just trying to figure out how and where to get bait in the cold part of the year. I have no problem once the water warms up. Pinfish are everywhere by all the launches
> Any help would be great. I have only owned my boat for a year. I have learned a lot, and caught a lot.
> Scott


 

Check your pm's.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

you catch all the pinfish you want either at 3 mile bridge or off fort pickens- use squid


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Ended up catching all the ruby reds we wanted on I10 bridge rubble out of pensacola pass about ten miles out. 
Ended up going to chevron rig 25 miles out. Caught some good size amberjack. All ranging 38 to 42 inches. And a couple of sharks.


----------

